# цельные планки на юпитер



## kirlev (17 Окт 2011)

подскажите, каким образом можно оценить качество и стоимость отдельно взятых планок на юпитер? и сколько может стоить полный набор планок отдельно?


----------



## bayanistka (31 Окт 2011)

Планки, посаженные на резонаторы ( "в сборе"), и предварительно настроенные -разные по стоимости. Хороший, звучный по тембру аккорд обойдётся покупателю где-то в 4000-5000 евро. Возможно, цены и поменялись, но думаю что не подешевели.


----------



## Jupiter (31 Окт 2011)

bayanistka писал:


> аккорд обойдётся покупателю где-то в 4000-5000 евро.


Это цена с резонаторами,с подгонкой и от хорошего мастера,даже старого,типа Малышев,Васильева,Клеймёнов,Кисилёв(из действующих Чернов,Гусев,
если согласятся...много работы)
Если есть родные резонаторы- то проще и дешевле.
Если же Вы продаёте отдельно аккорд,"голые" планки,то вряд ли кто Вам дороже 1500 долларов за них даст.Всё надо слушать и смотреть.


----------

